
Meet Fancy Bear: the Russian group accused of hacking the US election - cpymchn
https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/meet-fancy-bear-the-russian-group-hacking-the-us-election
======
cpymchn
DDos-es, defacings, Twitter-bragging, (not to mention the Olympic doping
hacks) and no real evidence they "are burning through zero days" makes me
think these guys are doing this for the lulz not the state. Anyone else get
the sense these are Russian AntiSec types?

------
finid
_In late July 2008, three weeks before Russia invaded Georgia in a show of
force that altered the world’s perception of the Kremlin_...

That's propaganda material right there. Disinformation!

------
SixSigma
Russia, Russia, Russia.

I'm more concerned that Vice Chairman of George Soros' highly political Open
Societies Foundation is also on the Board of Directors of Smartmatic, the
electronic voting systems corporation responsible for all vote counting in 16
US States, including Pennsylvania.

Soros has donated $10m to one SuperPAC alone, Priorities USA Action, which
has/is spending around $100m on pro-Clinton TV ads. [1]

I could go on and on about this cabal. But even just stating stuff about him
kinds of sound slike the ravings of a madman.

The guy is wanted Dead or Alive by Russia. [2]

On Dec 20, 1998, on 60 Minutes did Steve Kroft interview George Soros where
Soros, a Hungarian Jew, admitted collaborating with the Nazi's as a teenager
and stated: "...I had no sense of guilt." [3]

[1] [http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/20/billionaire-george-soros-
thro...](http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/20/billionaire-george-soros-throws-
another-25-million-to-pro-clinton-pac.html)

[2] [http://investmentwatchblog.com/vladimir-putin-george-
soros-i...](http://investmentwatchblog.com/vladimir-putin-george-soros-is-
wanted-dead-or-alive/)

[3]
[http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=43876](http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=43876)

~~~
SixSigma
Former NSA staffer and famous whistleblower, William Binney, says the DNC hack
was not done by Russia but by US Intelligence.

[http://investmentwatchblog.com/nsa-whistleblower-says-dnc-
ha...](http://investmentwatchblog.com/nsa-whistleblower-says-dnc-hack-was-not-
done-by-russia-but-by-u-s-intelligence/)

